# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  انتخابات الجامعه (الاردنية)

## معاذ ملحم

منع التكتلات الطلابية من الترشيح فـي انتخابات (الاردنية) واعتماد الصوت الواحد


 منعت الأسس الداخلية لانتخابات اتحاد طلبة الجامعة الأردنية، التي ستجرى في الثامن عشر من الشهر المقبل، التكتلات الطلابية في الترشيح، حيث نصت على أنه ''لا يجوز لأية مادة انتخابية أن تحمل اسم أكثر من مرشح واحد''.
كما أكدت الأسس على نظام الصوت الواحد، إذ أشارت الى أنه '' يحق لكل طالب عضو في الهيئة العامة أن يدلي بصوته لصالح أحد المرشحين من القسم او الكلية او المعهد التي ينتمي إليها فقط، وذلك بناء على قائمة التسجيل''.
وبموجب الأسس، التي أصدرتها الجامعة ، وحصلت ''الرأي'' على نسخة منها، تم تشكيل لجنة عليا للانتخابات، برئاسة نائب الرئيس لشؤون البحث العلمي والجودة، وليس عميد شؤون الطلبة، الذي شغل موقع مقرر اللجنة، الى جانب عضوية اثنين من أعضاء هيئة التدريس وثلاثة طلبة من غير المرشحين لعضوية الاتحاد.
كما ان حجب التصديق على نتائج أية انتخابات يتضح بالدليل القاطع مع وقوع عمل اثر على صحة هذه الانتخابات في أية دائرة من الدوائر الانتخابية، وفي هذه الحالة يحدد رئيس الجامعة موعدا لإعادة إجراء هذه الانتخابات في تلك الدائرة الانتخابية.

منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------

